# Green Terror / Chocolate Cichlid mix



## Tim06_00 (Aug 22, 2010)

amongst my many aquaria, I have a 100 gallon, in this I have numurous Cichlids, my female chocolate and a male green terror have laid and fertilised eggs, is this a usual mix? and will it work? the eggs are about three days old and only a few have turned white, the majority are the usual light brown colour, any help with this mix would be very much appreciated, as I`ve never come across this pairing before


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Nature can sometimes find a way, but this mix is not natural and should not be allowed to happen.


----------



## Tim06_00 (Aug 22, 2010)

Advice please, should I destroy the eggs? or let nature take its course? I didn`t intend to breed them, and never even considered the possability of the mix, the eggs were laid and fertilised, I only realised when the terror wouldn`t let any other fish any where near the laying site


----------



## Bearbear (May 8, 2010)

Advice please, should I destroy the eggs? 
--------------
Or if and when they do hatch used them as feeders. Siphoning out the eggs next water change seems like the easiest way. Not sure how the terror would react, but if he is not letting other fish near the site now it would clear up the aggression or he might think another fish did it.
My male con went after my female when I siphoned out there eggs. Just separated for a day and they were fine.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh, definately use them as feeders. That's what I do when un authorized breeding occurs here...


----------



## Tim06_00 (Aug 22, 2010)

I now have the fry from the GT / Chocolate mix, I am going to grow them on, and see what develops, I am by no means a proffessional breeder, and I WILL be keeping the offspring, this is the second time this pair have spawned, the first first failed to hatch, but this time they have hatched, so here goes nothing


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Be sure to update this thread with a few pictures. Hybrids are intriguing...


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm facinated and horrified at the same time.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

DeadFishFloating said:


> I'm facinated and horrified at the same time.


I'm down with that...


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Chocolate terror?


----------



## wlyons9856 (Sep 16, 2010)

Green CHOCOLATE, Yummy!


----------



## Tim06_00 (Aug 22, 2010)

Quick question, who do you sex a cocolate cichlid, qnd a green terror


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Are you serious? You don't know who is the mummy and who is the daddy?

How are the fry doing and do you have photos yet?


----------



## jackdempsey420 (Aug 22, 2010)

yea take pics we all wanna see


----------



## Tim06_00 (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL, that was my wife who asked while i was at work, the fry are all doing just fine right now, still a little small to photograph, but it WILL happen


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Tim06_00 said:


> still a little small to photograph, but it WILL happen


Not just the fry, pics of the parents for 'doubting Thomases', like myself. Would have been better yet to have pics or video of the parents with fry.

Also, good to have pics over time, that will show the developement from juvie to young adult.

Not a cross that anyone has ever seen, so I think there would be lot's of interest and curiosity as to what they end up looking like.There both SA cichlids but a cross between different tribes, which you don't really see too often. Green terror is part of a larger group that aquarists often refer to as Acaras, and ichthyologists call Cichasomatini; the chocalate is a member of a larger group called Heroini (which also includes ALL C.A. cichlids).


----------



## jackdempsey420 (Aug 22, 2010)

i go with bernie take a vid of the parents with the fry


----------



## badlad53 (Nov 3, 2010)

Bummer... is it safe to say this didn't actually happen?


----------



## GTWilly (Nov 17, 2010)

Hmm, Maybe they all had 2 tails and 3 eyes, and the sight of them was so disturbing pictures couldn't be taken? Or maybe they have the owners hostage, and are trying to get to south america to breed an army of super cichlids?


----------



## badlad53 (Nov 3, 2010)

Haha


----------



## Bo_Diggity88 (Dec 13, 2010)

that would be an interesting site to see i wish they would of posted pics on here it would of been coool


----------

